# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Cherche chien(ne) ok tout, picardie

## flo099

Bonjour,
Un ami recherche un chien. Mâle ou Femelle, jusqu'à 6-7 ans..
Il aime bien les chiens typés boxers, staff, border collie mais pourra aussi craquer sur un autre type de chien.
Il lui faut un chien plutôt cool, ok chiens et enfants, si ok chats ce serait un +. Il sera amené à pas mal bouger et le suivra sur son lieu de travail. Si le chien manque d 'éducation ce n'est pas un soucis mais il faudrait qu'il soit plutôt réceptif car c'est son premier chien a lui. 

Je lui transmettrais les photos. De préférence secteur Picardie ou départements limitrophes. 

Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Ioko

https://www.la-spa.fr/adopter-animau...-m-vito-400432

----------


## flo099

Merci, je lui montre demain!  :Smile:

----------

